# Strangely corrupted files- 5D Mk iii



## kayamoon (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey all,

On location in the Himalayas and a bit of a nightmare has occured. I am on my fourth day of shooting a documentary with my 5d mark iii and am finding that any clips over 3 minutes long are showing some major corrupt glitching. The clip will play fine in camera off the same cf card, then once I have it pulled up on the computer through either usb, it starts to show strange color bars and greys while still playing back clean audio. Today is my first day really noticing this which is a heartbreak as there is a lot of amazing footage still glitching from days back. I know at the very least it is nothing to do with the cards, as this is happening with all of them. Any ideas??


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2014)

Normally, issues like this are due to a defective card reader. If you have access to a different card reader, try it. Cables are also known to cause issues. USB ports on a camera are easily damaged, so if that's the issue, try a card reader.


----------

